
The Next Frontier in AI: Unsupervised Learning [video] - maxt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbjF5VjniVE
======
gallerdude
I find unsupervised learning the most interesting when the system finds a
pattern that humans can't even comprehend - being able to feel there is some
sort of distinction, but being unsure what it is.

~~~
randcraw
Me too. I think this is generally called "discovery" \-- when a new concept
arises because known concepts can't adequately explain an observation;
established models can't capture it. IMO, it's easily the most interesting
kind of learning.

But frankly, I have no idea how a computational approach like machine learning
could discover something new that's not just a combinatoric variation on known
features. If you must invent a new dimension to model the unknown feature, how
do you go about proposing one that's plausible and not absurd (like
4-dimensional space or 2-dimensional time)?

